

Blackout your WordPress site on January 18th - chrisguitarguy
https://github.com/chrisguitarguy/WP-SOPA-Blackout

======
aw3c2
If you have a site that is not exclusive to visitors from the USA you might
want to write "United States of America" instead. And "US Congress" (I guess).
America is two continents.

~~~
chrisguitarguy
Good call. Done!

------
tiddchristopher
Nice work, Chris! I particularly like your embedded calling functionality.
Where did you get it from?

If anyone's looking something a bit more configurable,
<https://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/sopa-blackout-plugin/> is another
option. Disclaimer: I was involved in the creation of this plugin, along with
Site5 and Ten-321.

------
MichaelApproved
Would the login page also be affected by this plugin? If so, how would an
admin login if he isn't already?

~~~
chrisguitarguy
Nope, it won't. `wp-login.php` is a static file (no URL rewriting), so your
server should serve it up directly. Also, the plugin only includes the
hooks/functions that do all the work when you aren't in the admin area.

